# 02 Passat making a "wrapping" noise on start up



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

so my moms car has been making a wrapping noise a couple seconds after you start the car when its cold. it only lasts for 10-15 sec but its getting alittle louder as time goes on. i did an oil change today and when i started the car to back it out of the garage it made the noise again but it was much louder. it went away as it usually does. do to it being louder this time i tried it again and it went back to the typical volume. so im thinking it could be a oil pump issue since the oil was drained the pump had to reprime itself which is why it was louder. im just looking for some other thoughts on this. the car doesnt give a low oil pressure light either. any thoughts are welcome. i just dont want the pump to go bad on her one day driving to work.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

It is the cam chain tensioner that is going bad.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

tryin2vw said:


> It is the cam chain tensioner that is going bad.


^^^ Probably this. You might get a bit more life out of it by using one grade thinner oil, but they'll need replacing at some point, and unfortunately, they're super expensive.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah ive looked into it being that more and i have a feeling you guys are correct. i looked and saw that the tensioners were about 240$ each. i am going to assume that because the car only has about 99k miles the tensioner going bad was premature so i will only replace the one bad one at this point. unless both are bad. :banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

headsup7up said:


> yeah ive looked into it being that more and i have a feeling you guys are correct. i looked and saw that the tensioners were about 240$ each. i am going to assume that because the car only has about 99k miles the tensioner going bad was premature so i will only replace the one bad one at this point. unless both are bad. :banghead:


It's a common failure on this engine. However, you don't save any time or money doing them both, so you might as well just do the one for now.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

headsup7up said:


> yeah ive looked into it being that more and i have a feeling you guys are correct. i looked and saw that the tensioners were about 240$ each. i am going to assume that because the car only has about 99k miles the tensioner going bad was premature so i will only replace the one bad one at this point. unless both are bad. :banghead:


 Can you please tell me where you found the tensioners for $240?? 

The best price I've found is $5xx. 

Edit: Is this what you're talking about: http://www.amazon.com/Tensioner-078109088C-078109088H-Allroad-Volkswagen/dp/B002NTIM5G


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah thats the one. my next question was gonna be if i could trust it. haha.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

headsup7up said:


> yeah thats the one. my next question was gonna be if i could trust it. haha.


 I just ordered one for Bank 1 along with some tensioner pads for my tensioner in bank 2. It shipped already if that helps. Hopefully, it's new and not just a re-sealed one.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

well i use amazon all the time so i trust they will ship it. haha let me know how it turns out though. ill order one if its good. :thumbup:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> I just ordered one for Bank 1 along with some tensioner pads for my tensioner in bank 2. It shipped already if that helps. Hopefully, it's new and not just a re-sealed one.


 Don't forget the compression tool, and not to go all Hulk on it.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

O_o said:


> Don't forget the compression tool, and not to go all Hulk on it.


Got the tool, part came yesterday. Everything looks legit.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

AndyTR32 said:


> Got the tool, part came yesterday. Everything looks legit.


How did it work out? My moms going to vegas next week so shes leaving the car with me to fix.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

headsup7up said:


> How did it work out? My moms going to vegas next week so shes leaving the car with me to fix.


It wasn't too bad but I had to take it apart twice to get everything right. The new tensioner will come with the compression tool. Be careful when you take it off of the new tensioner to use it on the one in the engine. Once loose, the top half of the tensioner falls out easily. 

Make sure you get some new tensioner seals, might as well buy the entire kit with the valve cover gaskets. AutoPartPro is legit, but I think the tensioners are refurbished (they don't say one way or the other). 

Take your time when removing the intake cam cap bolts. Mine had some crud in the torx head and I almost stripped a few of them. I took a pick and cleaned the gunk out to make the torque bit sit completely. Make sure you have a torque wrench that'll do 7 ft-lbs to re-tourque the caps.

It's best to take some nail polish and mark the cam sprocket in reference to the chain link. This will make reassembly much easier.

It helps to have another set of hands and a good amount of light under the hood.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

ok thank you very much. im going to take a quick video when i get home to compair the noise its making to the noise your car was making (if any). i noticed the noise is worse somedays than others and it tends to be effected by how long the car sits without running. my mom even said it went away for a couple weeks. the noise is def coming from the back of the motor so im fairly sure that is the issue but i just want to double check.


----------

